# Advise on hazy paint patch on virtually new car



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm after some help on what to do regarding a patch of haziness on a car that I recently bought. The car is a Peugeot RCZ that was purchased a couple of weeks ago from Peugeot dealer over 100 miles away. It was pre registered to Peugeot UK mid November and has been sitting at the dealership for the few weeks before I bought it with just 23 delivery miles on the clock so although the car is virtually brand new it was purchased as a second hand car but the dealers words were "just out the box" when I enquiries about it. Anyway, I noticed the next day when I cleaned it after the 140 mile trip home that there was a couple of patches the largest being at least 6 inches in diameter on the near side rear wing. The sales guy said that he would get the valeters to put the Peugeot Protect paint protection on free of charge before we collected it so I didn't refuse being FOC. My question is if they have put the paint protection on then they've not prepped the paintwork properly before applying or the paint is faulty, is this correct? The dealer keeps fobbing me off by saying polish it or avoiding the question. Is there anywhere local to me (near Evesham in Worcestershire) that can check if there is a fault in the paint or if indeed the paint protection has been applied?
Cheers


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like it's been repaired at some point dealers do it all the time on their car parks with smart repairers. Looks as tho the paint has gone flat due to still curing or not been fully polished after repaired


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Cars tend not to have much delivery mileage these days as they are all dropped off at dealers from the transporters, so it is really just dock/ship miles that you see (I think my last new car had 2 or 3 miles on the clock if memory serves).

I agree, that looks likely to be a smart repair. I'm assuming you were officially the second owner on the V5C? Was the dealer the registered first owner? If so then it is likely to have been used for a short while as either a demonstrator or by one of the staff, which may explain the need for a repair (although in fairness it's easy to scrape a new car in some of the tightly packed forecourts at many dealers).

Take it to a decent local body shop and ask their opinion of what it is, along with a written quote of how much they would charge to correct it, then take that back to the dealers and haggle for some cash back or money off your next service perhaps?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You should try polishing it like I posted on the RCZ forum. As I said then, it looks like a flaw in the paint but you should try and polish it first. If you don't try you won't find out.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That looks like thin paint soaked in to the under coat. I had the roof of one of my old cars do exact same thing after a respray, it was ok for a few months then it started to get more noticeable, but I took it back to the garage and with no quibbles they booked it in and redone the roof free of charge and this was several months later.

If your the first owner other than dealership owned you should be covered by the body work warranty,?
http://www.servicing.peugeot.co.uk/media/peugeot-warranty-and-maintenance-record.pdf

Quote: 3 years for Passenger Vehicles.
• The paintwork warranty covers the complete or partial
retouching of the paint or lacquer necessary to rectify a
defect observed by PEUGEOT or its representative.
• The paintwork warranty applies subject to the express
condition that your vehicle has always been maintained in
accordance with the schedule defined by PEUGEOT and
that the repair of any damage has been carried out in strict
compliance with the manufacturer's standards.
In order to continue to benefit from the PEUGEOT paintwork
warranty, you are obliged to have damage due to external
causes repaired within two months after its discovery, at
your own expense


----------



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies but wasn't expecting anyone to say that it may have been repaired. We are the second registered owners on the V5C and the first being Peugeot Motor Company PLC.
I really wanted to avoid touching the paintwork at all other than washing until someone had looked at it. I think if the car had been damaged and repaired at the Peugeot dealer the I would have thought the sales guy would have mentioned something by now after me asking several times about it, he said the car is out the box. I'll try and find a decent paintshop locally to see what they say. Would they also know if the car has had the paint protection applied? I've had a reply from the dealer today stating the obvious about if it beads well then it's probably had the paint protection but I'm assuming it should bead well anyway on a new car when it's prepped as surely they put some form of was on it.
We are North Cotwolds and the dealer is near Manchester so it's not as though I can just pop round for them to have a look.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

That's either been smart repaired, or there was a scratch that's been flatted and not polished properly. Hard job to tell from a picture unfortunately can only really hazard a guess at what it is, but call in to a body shop ask for advice on it I'm sure they'd be able to tell you what it maybe.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You'd be amazed how many new cars are damaged and repaired before they're sold - and the dealers won't scream about it from the roof tops :thumb:


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

As he Said ^^^^^^
We have painted cars with only delivery miles on and have seen cars painted in the carpark.
Never trust a car sales man sorry to the 3% honnest ones !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SprayerDrew said:


> As he Said ^^^^^^
> We have painted cars with only delivery miles on and have seen cars painted in the carpark.
> Never trust a car sales man sorry to the 3% honnest ones !


3% that was generous lol, normally there only worried about how much commission there getting on the sale of a car. :thumb:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

If a customer asks if the car has had any paint repair the dealer has to declare this. 

I maybe wrong?


----------



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone know of The Paint Shop @ JVCE in Evesham? this is their website /http://www.autosurgeryevesham.co.uk/


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To me it looks like it has not been polished fully, a polish should make sort work of that milkiness judging by your pictures, pictures tell a different image to the one that is seen in the naked eye in the flesh.
what I would I do is get some panel wipe and spray and wipe off and examine the imperfection properly and closely, panel wipe will take their pdi polish off instantly with no issues if it is a smart repair but it just looks like the area has been buffed by a machine previously and rushed at the end.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I knew a painter who got a lot of work from cars stored at a compound next to a golf course.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You should have got a maintenance kit with the Paint Protection. Did you? It does look to me like it's been wet sanded and it's now become visible because they used heavy filling polishes rather than polishing and correcting. 

I wouldn't worry too much about whether the Paint Protection has been put on the car. You would be better off spending some money and getting it detailed professionally with a coating which is much better durability wise.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Starburst said:


> If a customer asks if the car has had any paint repair the dealer has to declare this.
> 
> I maybe wrong?


The dealer may not even know that it's be repaired - sometimes they get repaired literally on the dock side.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I used to work for Peugeot and can tell you that there was always claims for damage on the cars when they came off the lorry. But that looks like wet sanding scratches not polished up properly. Most likely they told you they are putting the paint protection on foc just to fob you off to get a bit more time to remove the mark. The dealership has to have an approved bodyshop. You could call up and ask where there approved bodyshop is so you can have some work done on your own car, and then call them up and give them the reg number and ask if it was just that side which has been painted. If the car is even on their system then it has been in for work. Personally I'd just polish it though


----------



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> You should have got a maintenance kit with the Paint Protection. Did you? It does look to me like it's been wet sanded and it's now become visible because they used heavy filling polishes rather than polishing and correcting.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about whether the Paint Protection has been put on the car. You would be better off spending some money and getting it detailed professionally with a coating which is much better durability wise.


No, we didn't get the maintenance kit because the dealer said it was a FOC favour. Personally I don't think its been applied at all as they would have done the silver arches too and they went milky the first time a washed it.


----------



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

asasprey said:


> I used to work for Peugeot and can tell you that there was always claims for damage on the cars when they came off the lorry. But that looks like wet sanding scratches not polished up properly. Most likely they told you they are putting the paint protection on foc just to fob you off to get a bit more time to remove the mark. The dealership has to have an approved bodyshop. You could call up and ask where there approved bodyshop is so you can have some work done on your own car, and then call them up and give them the reg number and ask if it was just that side which has been painted. If the car is even on their system then it has been in for work. Personally I'd just polish it though


Thanks for your advice and I would say you're probably right about the dealer fobbing me off just so that they could have more time to remove a couple of scratches. Thinking back, I remember asking the sales guy to send over some more pics of the car but it took him quite a few days to get back to me.

I took the car to a paint shop this morning and there are 3 areas that are marked and the guy said that it hadn't been damaged but looks like they've tried to sand out a scratch on the larger area and probably the same on the other areas and have not polished it up properly. He said he'd be able to see more detail under the lights in the body shop but that was his immediate opinion. I've got a written quote from them to get it back to how it should be which I'll send to the dealer.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

18ME said:


> No, we didn't get the maintenance kit because the dealer said it was a FOC favour. Personally I don't think its been applied at all as they would have done the silver arches too and they went milky the first time a washed it.


That's laughable to be honest. There really isn't any point in having it applied FOC or not if you don't get a maintenance kit, which is all part and parcel of the Paint Protection. It helps maintain it and prolong it.

With regards to the milky roof arches. How old is your RCZ? Milky roof arches are mainly caused by TFRs used by dealers or car wash places as they are very aggressive in their cleaning power. That and being left to dry on the roof arches causes the milkiness. Like all dealers they present their cars full of heavy filling polishes and as soon as you wash it, it's removed to show the true picture of the paintwork etc.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll just throw this out there as a thought ......
The car could have been out on the forecourt covered in '20 year 0% finance' or 'Free 100,000 mile service' deal stickers.
Moisture could have been trapped under the stickers causing blooming - and then somebody (without knowledge) has tried their best (but done their worst) to remove the blooming.


----------



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> That's laughable to be honest. There really isn't any point in having it applied FOC or not if you don't get a maintenance kit, which is all part and parcel of the Paint Protection. It helps maintain it and prolong it.
> 
> With regards to the milky roof arches. How old is your RCZ? Milky roof arches are mainly caused by TFRs used by dealers or car wash places as they are very aggressive in their cleaning power. That and being left to dry on the roof arches causes the milkiness. Like all dealers they present their cars full of heavy filling polishes and as soon as you wash it, it's removed to show the true picture of the paintwork etc.


We bought the car just over two weeks ago with delivery mileage on it although the car was registered to Peugeot mid November.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would seriously complain to your dealer then. They should not be milky in that time. The car has not been presented in a manner with which you are happy. You could say that you are handing the car back and want a full refund or a replacement.


----------

